# Brocklebank Engineer



## leggoaft (Oct 20, 2005)

So far I have had no success in finding this gentleman, but will try just once more,Unfortunately I have forgotten his name, but he lived in Claughton Birkenhead,AS far as I remember he had his Chiefs ticket, He left Brocklebanks & joined Coast Lines in order to be closer to home,as he had a diaabled daughter. Later he became a manager in Manchester Dry Dock Co
Glad to have any information
Best Wishes Will


----------



## Nick Jones (Feb 13, 2006)

Could this be Mike Alport, was Chief Engr. on the Manipur, 1971.

Cheers,

Nick Jones


----------

